# Favorite Classical Performer



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This can be a composer (Debussy) too who performed their own works.


I think mine has got to be Alfred Brendel, everything he touches is gold for me, I love his smooth touch on the piano and dramatic, crisp dynamics.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Favorite, beloved, respected etc... are different words to express our preference to someone. Brendel, this is only an example, is very respected (worldwide and from my site) but not beloved. Beloved, to me, is the Francesco Nicolosi, but is not so respected worldwide as Alfred. And my favorite pianist is Alexis Weissenberg, who isn't my beloved one. My opinion is, that these questions have no answers. At least from persons like us who have listened 1000 pianists, with each one of them with their pros and cons. Nevertheless a very interesting question.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dimace said:


> Favorite, beloved, respected etc... are different words to express our preference to someone. Brendel, this is only an example, is very respected (worldwide and from my site) but not beloved. Beloved, to me, is the Francesco Nicolosi, but is not so respected worldwide as Alfred. And my favorite pianist is Alexis Weissenberg, who isn't my beloved one. My opinion is, that these questions have no answers. At least from persons like us who have listened 1000 pianists, with each one of them with their pros and cons. Nevertheless a very interesting question.


I think there is a lot of truth in what you said, about understanding the pros and cons of various artists and not really picking a favorite. But I also believe that sometimes you have a magical connection with a particular artist, you see this more with rock bands I think, and ppl following their band religiously.

Brendel may be my cream of the crop, but I certainly appreciate other performers, tremendously.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Can't say that I really have one - the music is more important. I used to collect a lot by favorite conductors, but they're silent performers. I do like to listen to guitar music in the late evening, and I own most all of the cds from Milos Karadaglic. This one is a particular favorite:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

"Favourite" will take some thought - and probably fruitless thought at that. But I do find Patricia Kopatchinskaja an exciting performer and I always want to hear her recordings even though some don't end up at the top of my pile. Teodor Currentzis is also an exciting prospect and I generally love (almost) everything he does (including the controversial da Ponte operas). Among the more established (with decades of work behind them) there are many who I love but it sometimes seems that to be so great - with such a big personality - involves duds as well as wonderful experiences. Harnoncourt did so much that is great - some of his early Bach performances are still my favourites and his Beethoven (symphonies and piano concertos) have long been among my essential recordings - and I try never to miss recordings that Celibidache made with the Munich Philharmonic (the slow ones!). And then there is Pierre-Laurent Aimard - his Bach and Beethoven as well as his many wonderful recordings of more contemporary music - who seems to me to be a very special musician. There are so many others ...


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

In absolute terms, this is an unanswerable question.

But I do have my favourite interpreters:
Sviatoslav Richter for many interpretations (Bach, Schubert, Bartok, Schumann)
Ton Koopman for Bach (organist and conductor)
Brendel, Gilels, Gould, Zimerman, Pollini, Argerich for various recordings
Haitink (late), Kondrashin, Trevor Pinnock and Carlos Kleiber for various recordings
Wand and Celibidache for Bruckner
Barenboim for Wagner
HvK for his Happy meals (note to Karajanites: this is a joke)


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> "Favourite" will take some thought - and probably fruitless thought at that. But I do find Patricia Kopatchinskaja an exciting performer and I always want to hear her recordings even though some don't end up at the top of my pile. *Teodor Currentzis *is also an exciting prospect and I generally love (almost) everything he does (including the controversial da Ponte operas). Among the more established (with decades of work behind them) there are many who I love but it sometimes seems that to be so great - with such a big personality - involves duds as well as wonderful experiences. Harnoncourt did so much that is great - some of his early Bach performances are still my favourites and his Beethoven (symphonies and piano concertos) have long been among my essential recordings - and I try never to miss recordings that *Celibidache* made with the Munich Philharmonic (the slow ones!). And then there is Pierre-Laurent Aimard - his Bach and Beethoven as well as his many wonderful recordings of more contemporary music - who seems to me to be a very special musician. There are so many others ...





NLAdriaan said:


> In absolute terms, this is an unanswerable question.
> 
> But I do have my favourite interpreters:
> Sviatoslav Richter for many interpretations (Bach, Schubert, Bartok, Schumann)
> ...


Me too, my friends!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

if one basis for judgement might be the frequency with which one listens to certain 'artists' then on reflection the following list of conductors might be relevant.....

Paavo Berglund (Nielsen,Brahms, Sibelius in particular)
Belohlavek
Mackerras
Neeme Jarvi

and there are also certain conductors one can imagine enjoying investigating further-Kurt Sanderling and Michael Gielen being examples!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Favorite classical performer? I do not have one. IMO just the plenitude of performers and resulting variations of performances intensify the continual attraction of the music, since no single performer has got the golden key to the interpretation of any music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I probably should have titled this "Top Classical Performers For You".


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm going to take "performer" as "people who play instruments live and in recordings," and go with Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I'm going to take "performer" as "people who play instruments live and in recordings," and go with Anne-Sophie Mutter.


For a Violinist I'd go with Joshua Bell!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Anne-Sophie's better looking :devil:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Not possible to answer....way too broad a field...I might be able to do it on limited basis - ie - favorite violinists, favorite trumpet players, horn, bassoon, etc....

I have a few musicians whose artistry is consistently top-notch, which makes me attracted to their performances:

Jascha Heifetz - famous violinist [never heard him live]
Adolf "Bud" Herseth [long-time trumpet I of Chicago SO]
Harold Gomberg [long-time Oboe I of NYPO]
Ray Still [long-time Oboe I of Chicago SO]

These musicians always sound great...the artistry was of a level and a consistency which is notably outstanding...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Heck148 said:


> Not possible to answer....way too broad a field...I might be able to do it on limited basis - ie - favorite violinists, favorite trumpet players, horn, bassoon, etc....
> 
> I have a few musicians whose artistry is consistently top-notch, which makes me attracted to their performances:
> 
> ...


Good way to go about answering the question!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

My holy trinity is Furtwangler, Huberman, and Schnabel.

All three particularly excelled with my two favorite composers, Beethoven and Brahms.

I’d do anything to have seen Furtwangler conducting concertos with these two in early 1930s Berlin!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I'm going to take "performer" as "*people who play instruments live and in recordings,*" and go with Anne-Sophie Mutter.


I guess that rules out my favourite contemporary performer ... unless you include vocal chords and orchestras as instruments :lol:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Becca said:


> I guess that rules out my favourite contemporary performer ... unless you include vocal chords and orchestras as instruments :lol:


I do, but I am not as big a fan of vocal music, and I didn't want to ignite another conductor p---ing match.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

double post, please remove


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You can always make a poll /game Captain.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

FAVORITES:

Composer = Beethoven with Mozart and Dvorak right behind
Conductor = Bernstein with Mackerras a very close second
Violinist = Hilary Hahn
Cellist = Alisa Weilerstein
Clarinetist = Martin Frost
Trumpeter = Tine Thing Hilseth
Hornist = Eric Ruske
Female singer = Alison Hagley
Male singer = Bryn Terfel
Coffee type = Wiener Melange


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Previous posts point out the impossibility of a single favourite performer. However, the question prompted me to ponder what constitutes a favourite? For me, it's an entirely subjective connection made to a recording, concert or broadcast. It might be the performer who first introduced me to a new work, or made me hear a familiar work anew. However, I also have to be objectively convinced of their skill, talent and genius over the years for the performer to retain "favourite" status. So here are some examples. 

Conductor: Karel Ancerl. I had the great fortune to attend most of his concerts in Toronto. Amazing, and I owe my lifelong love of Martinu to their performance of the 5th symphony. Also, Adrian Boult. His stereo RVW 5th came along to help lift me out of a dark time. But don't pigeonhole Boult as a great conductor of English composers. He had a no fuss genius for how the music should go. Check out his Brahms cycle and Schubert Ninth.

Singer: Birgit Nilsson. Again, saw her in Toronto in a concert performance of Act I of Valkyrie with Jon Vickers. Vickers was the star of the show until Nilsson opened her mouth. Jaw dropping. 

Pianist: Leif Over Andsnes. I have most of his recordings. When so many pianists (or their record company) seem intent on their egos. Andsnes' seems self-effecting, content to let the composer and music speak through him. A throwback to an earlier style? Anda, Curzon, Panenka and Brendel come to mind. Melnikov is another favourite: he's so intent his current exploration that only the music and prodigious technique come through. 

Violinists: Milstein helped teach me the meaning of Bach. Oistrakh played his violin with a voice as distinct as any singer. Menuhin showed that a sense of fantasy is just as important, if not more so, than strict adherence to the score. But one revelation came while driving. I tuned in to the 2nd movement of the Prokofiev violin concerto. Turned out to be a twenty-something violinist from Manitoba named James Ehnes. The name meant nothing to me. I'm usually skeptical of young artists, wondering if their talent will survive being young, but I thought "this kid sounds like the real thing ". Seems like I was right.

Choir: The Tallis Scholars. When I first heard them sing Tallis' Spem in Album, it was like the blinders fell from my eyes. I have most of their recordings.

Opera: Royal Danish Opera. Attended their performance of Poppea's Kronung in the 70's. Totally IPP (inauthentic performance practice), but fabulous singing, great costumes and sets, and imaginative direction. Their recording introduced me to Carl Nielsen's Maskarade, which I love, love, love. Totally life affirming. I also own a number of their DVDs.

So there's my list. I don't expect anyone to agree with all of it, or even any of it. But that's OK. For personal reasons, I won't be changing my mind.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Of the living players that I have attended performances by, it has to be Pieter Wispelwey.


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

Van Cliburn up close to the stage at the Seattle Symphony playing Grieg’s piano concerto. Still my favorite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sarah Chang
Hilary Hahn
Khatia Buniatishvili
Glenn Gould


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Depends on my day and mood, but Joan Sutherland will always be my no 1 singer.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Singer (soprano) - Jessye Norman. I fell in love after hearing her Liebestod
Piano - Zimerman, Yundi li, tiffany poon, argerich. There are so many good pianists I love, impossible to choose one.
Violin - Hilary Hahn, prodigy. and Perlman, his playing, intelligence, humor, kindness. Playing despite his illness.
Cello - I have to admit I don't listen to that much cello music
Conductor - Karajan, Bernstein, Barenboim, Jarvi


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't have a sensible, coherently argued answer to this.
However, I feel a certain warmth for conductor Sakari Oramo because he looks as if he's actually enjoying the music and the privilege of conducting a major orchestra.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Many of my favorites have been brought in this thread, but since no one's mentioned Friedrich Gulda or Andras Schiff, I'll name them.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Sokolov. I've only been listening to him for a couple of years but these have been a couple of mind blowing years. I never thought I could like someone more than Richter, so this was a surprise to me. Since he's released so little music commercially, I've spent much of the past couple of years searching down every youtube clip, every dodgy mp3 of every performance I can find.

Not for everyone though--he's fond of very slow tempi that would probably drive Harold Schonberg crazy, like his Op. 111 is just as slow as the Pogo performance that Schonberg sneered at. And if you're a Liszt or Debussy fan, you're out of luck--at least of the recordings I've been able to find, there seems to be nothing other than a Rhapsodie espagnole. And the only Tchaikovsky I've found is the first piano concerto.

But his Beethoven (especially the late sonatas), Bach, Chopin, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Brahms, Schubert--fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alexandre Kantorow / Boris Giltbutg and Daniil Trifonov , all excellent young piano players .


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This can be a composer (Debussy) too who performed their own works.
> 
> I think mine has got to be Alfred Brendel, everything he touches is gold for me, I love his smooth touch on the piano and dramatic, crisp dynamics.


WEll as we all know, the composers on their own works, are unsurpassable, 
Debussy
Ravel
as 1st 2 mentions
Prokofiev
Bartok.
Unsurpassable.

The other mentions are
David Oistrakh in certain works. 
I love Hillary Hahn's playing, problem is, I am only interested in her Schoenberg VC recording,,and her Shostakovich VC , her Ives sonata is pretty interesting , but the accompanying pianist is not,,so ,,interest...ing......

Also notable,,and do not wish to leave him out
is Yefim Brofman , for his Prokofiev 5 concertos + I am hoping the arrival of his Bartok PC's with Salonen/LA Phil will also prove, as critics so claim, to be among the most unique and finest.

Conductots that stand out for me, 
wow so many, just a few Boulez, Salonen.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I don't have a sensible, coherently argued answer to this.
> However, I feel a certain warmth for conductor Sakari Oramo because he looks as if he's actually enjoying the music and the privilege of conducting a major orchestra.


Yes! Yes, he does, doesn't he? And I do enjoy much of his music making, too.


----------

